# Classic Tricycles In The Uk



## bulldog1935 (Jul 15, 2016)

http://tricycleassociation.org.uk/galleries/



















notice you only need one fender on these


 
dig the tandem






this is how the stoker keeps it down






front disc brake - great idea


----------



## Gasbag (Jul 15, 2016)

I saw this trike while scanning Ebay  

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112055319098


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 15, 2016)

built like a Morgan


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 15, 2016)

Here's another beauty on a US website, 1969 Clubman 
http://classiccycleus.com/home/ken-rogers-trike/


 


 
and it looks like a lot of work to race these things


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 15, 2016)

Those are badass!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 15, 2016)

here's a good history link, going back into the 30s and Holdsworth conversion kits
https://oldbike.wordpress.com/1930s-holdsworth-racing-trike/


----------

